# New Hybrid Track



## Ryan Scully (Feb 8, 2011)

I was fooling around with Omnisphere a bit and decided to expand off the little arpeggiated pad I created...I decided to have a bit of fun so I moved it into the Epic/Action category. Feedback and comments definitely welcome. :D 


http://soundcloud.com/prscully20/hybrid-orchestral-action-final




Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## JohnG (Feb 8, 2011)

LOVE the "energy held in check" at the beginning. The mix is a bit idiosyncratic, as the brass seems far, far away, which of course recorded live would not be the case, but then, it's not recorded live!

Like the introduction of the solo strings / lots o' rosin as well. Enjoyed the colours.

The only thing I didn't like and that to me sticks out as not fitting with the cool tone of the overall piece is the woodwind runs, which I found a bit jarring and old-fashioned compared with the rest. But that's obviously rather subjective.

Fun piece!


----------



## Danny_Owen (Feb 8, 2011)

Really cool little track, I have to agree with John on the woodwind runs though, I'm just not sure it works in this context. Everything else that you have going on is very 'cool', kinda like a Brian Tyler-esque thing which I love, but the woodwind runs take it completely out of that zone.

Really like the whole tone of the rest of it though, right down my street. The end segment is particularly effective when the clacky sticks come in more.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the feedback and kind words John and Danny -

I was kind of non decisive on where to place the brass - after listening to it further I agree that they are pushed a bit too far back in the mix. 

Funny - I never really put all too much thought into the WW runs but can definitely see your perspective on seeming out of place in the tune. I think I was aiming for more "movement" in that section of the piece and over compensated as a result.


Thanks again ! :D


----------



## Ryan Scully (Feb 9, 2011)

I tried pulling the Brass up further in the mix and also dropped the WW runs. I definitely agree the tune has a better flow because of it...Thanks again for the advice guys!



Ryan


----------



## ricother (Feb 9, 2011)

I specially enjoyed the effect that starts at 1:43 o-[][]-o


----------



## Alex Temple (Feb 9, 2011)

I had a more complete response typed up but my browser crashed. Anyway, never heard the original version with the runs but everything sounded appropriate to the style in this version. My favorite parts are actually the spots where you drop everything back after the buildups, especially at around 1:16. I look forward to hearing more.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks Alex! Im a huge fan of your work so it definitely means a lot. 


@Ricother: Thanks Ricother - I absolutely love the harmonics and overall raspiness that can be achieved with the low velocity short articulations w/ LASS First Chair.



Ryan :D


----------



## Frank Luchs (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi Ryan,
i like the percussion embedded in this nice room.
But the wall of sound starting at about 1.00 seems to have to much mid-range level,
maybe you can blame the reverb.
Must be the hell to mix this part.


----------



## tumeninote (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice composition. The piece has a really nice drive throughout. At 0:55 the percussion sounds a bit muddy. Perhaps backing off the reverb a bit may help. At 1:05 the brass (3 notes), the timing seemed to drag just a bit. This is all subjective.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys - I do appreciate it. I was working with 2 new tools for the first time on this(2cAudio's Breeze and Vienna Suite). I really love both and can't wait to get further into them but am definitely still feeling the learning curve a bit. I can't talk up Breeze enough for it's great quality and unbeatable price. 



Ryan :D


----------

